# Head twitching/jerking



## Joy05 (Nov 1, 2011)

This year I began college and there were many events that had began to make me feel much more nervous and anxious. As I began getting more anxious, I started to get the typical physical anxious symptoms such as racing heart, nausea, difficultly to breathe, but there was a peak of my anxious where I began to tense up my neck, and then my head would start twitching/jerking. 

Although I do not really get any of the other symptoms anymore, I now notice that the twitching/jerking of my head is getting a lot worse. I used to only get it in a classroom where I felt very anxious, but now I worry in all of my classes that I will have a jerk or a twitch, which further causes it to happen. And now I feel like it has gotten even worse because I now get it when I am around some friends, and now it has become my constant worry to not twitch or jerk my head, and I even get it when I am by myself. 

Does anyone else go through this or know how to prevent it? I am considering medication such as beta blockers, although I really didn't want to go this route, but I have seen a psychologist which did help me a little so I plan to continue seeing him. I am just so tired of having this constant anxiety from trying to prevent me from having these twitches.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

I get that sometimes too

"Nervous tics"


----------



## IsntThisWhere (Jun 17, 2011)

My best advice would be to try to not worry about it. For me, my twitching gets so much worse when I think about it.


----------



## Joy05 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah, for a while that did help trying not to think about it, and sometimes I don't even feel anxious at all and then I get it, and I can't help but feel self conscious about it. :/


----------



## tizona (Jul 17, 2012)

Joy05 said:


> This year I began college and there were many events that had began to make me feel much more nervous and anxious. As I began getting more anxious, I started to get the typical physical anxious symptoms such as racing heart, nausea, difficultly to breathe, but there was a peak of my anxious where I began to tense up my neck, and then my head would start twitching/jerking.
> 
> Although I do not really get any of the other symptoms anymore, I now notice that the twitching/jerking of my head is getting a lot worse. I used to only get it in a classroom where I felt very anxious, but now I worry in all of my classes that I will have a jerk or a twitch, which further causes it to happen. And now I feel like it has gotten even worse because I now get it when I am around some friends, and now it has become my constant worry to not twitch or jerk my head, and I even get it when I am by myself.
> 
> Does anyone else go through this or know how to prevent it? I am considering medication such as beta blockers, although I really didn't want to go this route, but I have seen a psychologist which did help me a little so I plan to continue seeing him. I am just so tired of having this constant anxiety from trying to prevent me from having these twitches.


This will sound a little bit crazy...but what if you could trigger this situation in a controlled environment " with a friend that you can trust or others that suffer from this"....until you can maybe slowly train your body not to react or to react in a different way.....i believe that the human body is always growing and changing and this symptom is like a virus or a program thats corupted your braing and hasnt ivolved. Sometimes you may even forget you have it and evethings fine... until you rember!!!. i believe that the body can get over this by learning a new reaction but to learn a new reaction you need lots of practise... i want to put this into practise as i suffer from this tragic symptom but i have lost all social life


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I thought no one had this! I started getting that almost 4 years ago. I will first freeze up and be REALLY tense and then this stuff starts happpening. It's so dumb LOL

I'm always afraid of that happening, it's so embarassing...


----------



## vanez (Jul 17, 2012)

this is has come on for me to in the last year, i heard somewhere that when it happens just repeat kkkkkkkkk or qqqqqqqqq in your head over and over, i am yet to try it but i always forget


----------

